# How Many Screens Do You Get Out Of Your Emulsion?



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Just out of curiosity... How many screens (20x24) do you get out of a quart (or gallon) of emulsion?

I reclaimed 4 screens that I borked over the past week today, and just recoated them. 

So I'm at 10 screens coated, and half way through the quart of emulsion I bought. Does this sound normal? I don't think I'm coating too heavy. I did on 1, but most are thin (I think).

Thanks


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I get about 30 - 35 screens out od a quart of emulsion.
coat method = 1/1

Inked


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

I use 110~220 screens. I get about 25 to 35 screens coating 2/1.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

hmmm, looks like I might be coating to heavy?

I'm only coating 1/1.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

one thing i noticed recently- I coat the whole screen. that's great if you have a big image- but sometimes it may be only a few inches across. so I decided to coat the screen according to the size of the image- not just fill the screen, the rest i tape off.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

i get about 25 screens from my quarts.. I do a 1/1 with the sharp side.
I'll recount next time I mix a new quart just to make sure I counted right.

BTW... I can't stand the CCI DXP pink emulsion.. I still prefer the SAATI Grafic HU42 blue. it works best for my setup (just a 500w halogen) and I get no diazo drips, a quick burn, and very easy washout. It just might be my setup though. many people love the CCI DXP.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Greatzky said:


> i get about 25 screens from my quarts.. I do a 1/1 with the sharp side.
> I'll recount next time I mix a new quart just to make sure I counted right.
> 
> BTW... I can't stand the CCI DXP pink emulsion.. I still prefer the SAATI Grafic HU42 blue. it works best for my setup (just a 500w halogen) and I get no diazo drips, a quick burn, and very easy washout. It just might be my setup though. many people love the CCI DXP.


what kind of burn times are you getting? I use the cci dxp pink emulsion and get the diazo drips sometimes.....im looking to change emulsions.

Inked


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I get 50 screens out of a gallon of emulsion. Coated 1 per side using the thicker edge of scoop coater. But that's on a 23 x 31 screens. Approx cost per screen in emulsion is $1. 

And to the member saying they only coat the image area they need to tape off the rest of the screen, wouldn't it cost more in tape and labor
versus emulsion?


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

InkedApparel said:


> what kind of burn times are you getting? I use the cci dxp pink emulsion and get the diazo drips sometimes.....im looking to change emulsions.
> 
> Inked


Inked... I used to do about 13mins for 110 mesh and down to 11mins for a 156. That was a while ago. I still had diazo dripping, but got a solid image area.
Now I'm doing up to 16mins with my 110 screens(just replaced my bulb too) and I still get diazo dripping and the ink side was still getting scummy. I added foam under my screen with a black shirt on top of it and that helped with getting the light through the screen more as I had less scum on the ink side, but it was still a horrible burn in my mind.

With the SAATI Grafic HU42 I was down to 11 mins with my 158 mesh and I got no Diazo drip at all.. NO scummy ink side. and NO Emulsion/diazo on my papertowel when blotting dry. I also got a solid 7 on the step test. AS the emulsion got older though it wasn't as effective, but even after having screens coated for over a month I was still able to get a better burn thatn with brand new CCI DXP. 

I'm still using the 500W halogen with the stand like in the ryonet kits. I am thinking the pink DXP might be more effective with a higher power light source, but for me the Grafic Hu42 has given me the best results so far.

Oh.. and I mix the diazo with Distilled water not tap water and shake the crap out of it and mix the emulsion for at least 10 minutes after adding the diazo.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I might have to give the SAATI a try...

Inked


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

TshirtGuru said:


> I get 50 screens out of a gallon of emulsion. Coated 1 per side using the thicker edge of scoop coater. But that's on a 23 x 31 screens. Approx cost per screen in emulsion is $1.
> 
> And to the member saying they only coat the image area they need to tape off the rest of the screen, wouldn't it cost more in tape and labor
> versus emulsion?


We actually just recently used liquid tape around all 4 edges of our screens as a permanent tape. We made it so that the scoop coat just barely covers the permanent tape, so the only taping that we do is for an ink well on the squeegee side. No more tape adhesive nightmares!


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> We actually just recently used liquid tape around all 4 edges of our screens as a permanent tape. We made it so that the scoop coat just barely covers the permanent tape, so the only taping that we do is for an ink well on the squeegee side. No more tape adhesive nightmares!


where could I get some of this liquid tape?
does the liquid tape washout when reclaiming? probably not hence the permanent part 

Inked


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

It does not wash out when reclaiming. It is at the bottom "Liquid Seal"- Screen Printing Supplies - Mesh, Frames, Emulsion, Solvents, Emulsion Remover, Adhesive, Aluminum Frames, Wood Frames, Roller Frames, Cleaning Supplies, Inkjet Supplies, Inkjet Ink, Inkjet Film, Laser Film, Laser Vellum, Squeegees, Blades, Squeegee B


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

so do I need the curing agent and the FABRIC ADHESIVE?

Inked


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

No, just the Liquid Seal. It comes with a catalyst that activates the adhesive. The other stuff on that webpage is for other things.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

cool , thank you...I will give it a try.

Inked


----------

